# wuauclt.exe & svchost.exe memory problem



## epgep

A few weeks ago after starting XP (sp3, in windows 2003 network) the machine slows down extremely, opening the task manager shows, that wuauclt.exe & svchost.exe memory usage fluctuates around 100-200MB. After a while (30-40 min.) the symptom goes away, but it comes again.
Scan for viruses, spyware search did not find anything. Windows upgraded, but the phenomenon remains.
So I had to disable the "Automatic Updates" service, but this is not really good for, so you can not upgrade to XP. 
Someone already experienced such a thing, like this? Is there any solution?


----------



## patmark

Hi epgep, This is a very specific problem. It seems to be related to the windows updater in most cases but can also be a malware or an adware infection. Heres a link that will explain what is happening to your system and some possible things you can do about it. Its a lengthy document please review the intire thing before proceeding. 

http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/wuauclt.exe.html

If you are unable to fix the problem with this link I would suggest that before going further you follow the instructions below to allow our wonderful techs in the malware section to help you make sure that thats not the issue before we look for other alternatives.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/secu...oval-help.html

After running through all the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, not here.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

If they don't post the required logs, it will slow them down with getting any help.

This should help you straighten this issue out.

Thank you
Patmark


----------



## Micarl

I've had the same issue on 3 machines that are all diverting to MicrosoftUpdates page rather than the WindowsUpdates page.

All the machines that go to WindowsUpdates have downloaded and installed updates no problem.

Is there a way to roll Automatic Updates back to only update Windows and not ALL Microsoft Products?

I can't find Microsoft Updates in Installed Software to Uninstall it. Maybe a Registry edit that can be done?


----------



## epgep

Thank You for the answer, i try all your advices...
epgep


----------



## patmark

Ok Epgep, Let me know if I can be of further assistance.

Reguards
Patmark


----------



## SecretCow

Epgep has perfectly described a _recent_ issue with wuauclt/svchost; I have seen about 75% of Windows XP systems under my care have shown this issue in the last three weeks. Both svchost and wuauclt contract a memory leak, eating up as much as they can; often ~150MB each. The condition persists for anywhere between 5-40 minutes, then subsides. So far, all I've been able to do in order to make the systems usable is disable wuauserv (which isn't really a solution). I expect a hotfix for this soon, but in the meantime, any insight is appreciated. This does not appear to be malware related.

Patmark, as much as I appreciate that you took time out of your day to help a stranger with their issues, your cookie-cutter response is a bit frustrating. < http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/wuauclt.exe.html > is completely useless; I would even classify this site as dangerous for a novice user. :4-thatsba Giving users the impression that a system file is "dangerous," and "how to remove" instructions is misleading; sounds like something Geek Squad would tell me. The site is a haven for ill-informed enthusiasts.

I wish I had more insight into this issue, forums have only just started to light up in the last seven days about this specific issue. The key is seeing both of the services over 100MB, resetting, and chewing up all of the resources all over again. I realize my post here isn't specifically helpful to solving the issue, I just want to get everyone pointed in the right direction, rather than having people waste countless hours preforming the usual cut-and-paste malware scanning and sfc/chkdsk checklists. I encourage anyone to join in the discussion, I know this issue is currently affecting a large percentage of WinXP systems.



What we've learned so far:

Affects fully patched Windows XP (home or pro) systems
Both Windows Update Agent as well as SVCHost leak memory, 100-200MB each
Not malware related; it's too widespread, and I've had dozens of perfectly clean systems contract the issue
Occurs within a minute of startup, lasts several minutes, effectively locks up system
Disabling Automatic Updates service resolves this, but this is not recommended as a solution


----------



## SecretCow

This Microsoft forum thread is getting very close. At least the problem is being correctly understood, hopefully something will reveal itself soon.


----------



## epgep

Hi, i have posted the problem to an foreigner forum, but so far there is no solution yet.
I hope somebody will soon solve this failure.


----------



## Micarl

The issue is with Microsoft Updates, not Windows Updates

visit http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate

click Change Settings on the left



Scroll down and DISABLE MICROSOFT UPDATE


----------



## epgep

Thanks, done. But, it's a "half solution"...


----------



## zuraff

> Epgep has perfectly described a recent issue with wuauclt/svchost;

The same happens to my laptop: Windows Xp home recently.


----------



## patmark

You are quite correct Secret Cow I should never have posted that link. I was in the middle of about 6 things at once and I noticed that noone had responded to this thread so I thought I would try to help. Still thats no excuse for not reading through the link better. I will read them better in the future and not try to help so many people when I am so busy. Thanks for letting me know.

Patmark


----------



## jrocker

I have had the same problem for about 2 weeks, and i have looked everywhere. i can not find a solution. I installed a malware scan and I have no problems there. All that helps it is disabling the windows update.


----------



## epgep

It is enough to turn off Microsoft Update, see at Micarl's post


----------



## MarkTSF

This thread is being re-opened - if you are still having this issue please post and reply to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## quattj

I have just had this issue crop up as of January 2014. I disabled Microsoft Update and will see if it solves the problem (it seems to have helped as soon as I applied the change, but we will see upon the next restart).


----------



## zysmith

I am seeing this issue on my system Windows XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 SP3


----------



## quattj

quattj said:


> I have just had this issue crop up as of January 2014. I disabled Microsoft Update and will see if it solves the problem (it seems to have helped as soon as I applied the change, but we will see upon the next restart).


I have now seen it on several computers running Windows XP SP3 in the past few weeks. In each case, disabling Microsoft update from the Windows Update website has "solved" the problem.


----------

